

Demo: Incremental Parser in action - eliah-lakhin
http://lakhin.com/projects/papa-carlo/demo

======
eliah-lakhin
I would like to hear any feedback from you: good or bad.

Also, if you like this demo, please star the project on GitHub:
[https://github.com/Eliah-Lakhin/papa-carlo](https://github.com/Eliah-
Lakhin/papa-carlo)

